# The fat frog thread



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

hi just thought id make thread for the larger species of frog horned , african bullfrog etc.

so what you got people ?

ill start with my little cb12 Ceratophrys cranwelli :


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Well all I have that can be in here is my female cane toad, Poseidon.


























The male, Amphitrite, is too flighty for a measured pic but you can tell he's much smaller.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Went to Fangs and Fins in Cleethorpes last week and saw their Bullfrog Burt, he is ridiculously big.

These are the photos from their facebook page.


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

good pics people and my next frog after my albino pacman im picking up is deffinately going to have to be an african bullfrog there amazing :no1:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow that bullfrog is a beast :gasp:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

That bullfrog is massive!! Cant wait for my one to grow :flrt:









I also have an albino pacman too! he's my pride and joy as my first phib :no1:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

nice frogs drayvan cant wait till my two pacman hit that size !


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

rosy boa mad said:


> nice frogs drayvan cant wait till my two pacman hit that size !


Thanks! still cant believe he was the size of a 10p coin when i got him...keep toying with the idea of getting a second one :blush:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

The Hypnotoad said:


> Went to Fangs and Fins in Cleethorpes last week and saw their Bullfrog Burt, he is ridiculously big.
> 
> These are the photos from their facebook page.
> image
> image


Thats a real frog!! :gasp:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> Thanks! still cant believe he was the size of a 10p coin when i got him...keep toying with the idea of getting a second one :blush:


ive got the first which is packing on the pounds and the baby albino hasnt eaten for me and i got him last wednesday  any tips?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

rosy boa mad said:


> ive got the first which is packing on the pounds and the baby albino hasnt eaten for me and i got him last wednesday  any tips?


Mine hated crickets when i first got him and wouldnt eat them so i gave him locusts, might be worth swapping to those if your on crickets, he also refused to eat if one walked on him so i tong fed him which he seemed to prefer.... infact most of my frogs eat much better when tong fed for some reason. 

Also if they refuse, if you gently rub the cricket/locust along their mouth to the corner, almost to their front leg they more often than not have a snap at it so might be worth a shot. 

Some take a week or 2 to start eating though so i wouldnt worry too much just yet, hes probably still settling in :2thumb:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you for the advice im just used to chucking some in for fat so the other one he just eats if i leave him some


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

rosy boa mad said:


> thank you for the advice im just used to chucking some in for fat so the other one he just eats if i leave him some


No worries, always thought id just throw in food after the reputation i heard about them... guess some are just fussy :lol2:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

haha just went up stairs got a locust on some tongs and it ate well that advice was rather good and worked fast :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

rosy boa mad said:


> haha just went up stairs got a locust on some tongs and it ate well that advice was rather good and worked fast :lol2:


:lol2: awesome! Bet he wont look back now, will be the size of a house soon :2thumb:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> :lol2: awesome! Bet he wont look back now, will be the size of a house soon :2thumb:


i shall look forward to him/her packing on the pounds and also i may have to copy you and get an african bullfrog fat frogs are the best :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

rosy boa mad said:


> i shall look forward to him/her packing on the pounds and also i may have to copy you and get an african bullfrog fat frogs are the best :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha do it!! they're fantastic frogs :flrt: Really go through the food though, she was eating over a box of locusts a day at one point :lol2:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

a box an a bit a day :O might have to wait till me gets a job for one of them dad certainly wont falk out for that food bill :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

rosy boa mad said:


> a box an a bit a day :O might have to wait till me gets a job for one of them dad certainly wont falk out for that food bill :lol2:


Haha yeh might be worth it, although its working out a lot cheaper now im bulk ordering livefood online :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Pieface


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

wow thats a beast


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Pieface
> image


Beautiful :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

unfortunately found my baby albino hrned frog dead this morning after only eating one meal and me having him a week - R.I.P you will be missed alot :sad:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

rosy boa mad said:


> unfortunately found my baby albino hrned frog dead this morning after only eating one meal and me having him a week - R.I.P you will be missed alot :sad:


I am so sorry :gasp:This is why I have given up on them,lost too many
You must get a baby African bullfrog from blue lizard reptiles online,thats where I got mine and its really really growing and is fab,they deliver anywhere for £13.99


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

my other is doing great had him a couple of months hes a real star , and ill ty that then are they really good feeders ?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

rosy boa mad said:


> my other is doing great had him a couple of months hes a real star , and ill ty that then are they really good feeders ?


yes amazing! sorry about your froggy,I do think they are too inbred :devil:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

rosy boa mad said:


> my other is doing great had him a couple of months hes a real star , and ill ty that then are they really good feeders ?


African Bullfrog - Amphibians - Livestock - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

ive had a look just need to get a job as the food bills for them are apparently rather alot


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

rosy boa mad said:


> ive had a look just need to get a job as the food bills for them are apparently rather alot


dig up your own worms and breed your own roaches,cheap as chips :2thumb:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

good idea didnt think of that do roaches breed easily then ?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

rosy boa mad said:


> good idea didnt think of that do roaches breed easily then ?


I am breeding them at the moment using a heatmat got some from a lovely member on here and then bought a small colony off ebay,its brilliant :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

sounds good ill give it ago


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

rosy boa mad said:


> unfortunately found my baby albino hrned frog dead this morning after only eating one meal and me having him a week - R.I.P you will be missed alot :sad:


Awh, sorry to hear that  The first 6 months or so seem to be pretty hit and miss with them though, 2 of my mates got a pacman the same time as I did 2 years ago, and my guy is the only one still alive...

Would definitely recommend the bullfrog though, they seem a bit hardier and are a little more active! Think I might give breeding my own livefood a go too... although Lime just wont touch Dubias :blush: they seem to scare him, either that or they taste bad :lol2: but without fail they are ignored or spat out.


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

my other horned is a pig and bullfrog will be my next amphib i think


----------

